# Private contributions to Social security



## Magnum03 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've read quite a bit about ss in Spain, so I just want to confirm my findings.

My wife will be taking care of our children, while I work. She is still covered by my ss contributions?

I have a private pension plan in Denmark, contributions are tax deductable here. If I keep it, they won't be deductable in Spain? If I set up a private pension plan in Spain they will?

We all have private health insurance in Denmark, this is paid mainly by my employer as a non-taxable benefit. If we take out private insurance in Spain it isn't tax deductable? But it could be a non-taxable benefit from my employer (up to €500 a year)?

Can someone confirm my findings?

/Marcus


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Magnum03 said:


> I've read quite a bit about ss in Spain, so I just want to confirm my findings.
> 
> My wife will be taking care of our children, while I work. She is still covered by my ss contributions?
> 
> ...


yes your wife & children are covered by your ss contributions - just ensure that they are listed as dependents

pension plans I have no idea

the health insurace afaik isn't tax deductable - but I don't know about it as a benefit from your employer


----------

